# Networking Mac OSX and Android impossible here



## Derek12 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a Galaxy Mini with 2.3.6 plus a iMac with Mountain Lion installed.

I configure shared folders with SMB and my Windows 7 and XP computers can see the Mac files, but my Android phone (using ES File Explorer) only shows a file called $IPC and nothing more. The phone can see Windows 7 shared files though. Can it be because SAMBA cannot see another SAMBA share?

Thanks.


----------

